# New to forum.



## c0ri (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm Cori and i'm new to the forum. I just wanted to say Hi and thank everyone in advance for any help I may receive.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome from snowy AZ....JJ


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

welcome to HGF


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from SE Texas.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome c0ri..


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site!


----------

